# Mercedes Repairs



## billdenise (May 30, 2011)

I've just discovered that the diesel inlet/filler pipe is dripping fuel on my Mercedes Hymer. On my way to Marrakech - anyone know of a Merc agent/repairer or other decent mechanic there? Pref someone who speaks some English.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I doubt if the pipe will be a Mercedes part more likely Hymer conversion part so I would just go with any mechanic even if its just temporary to stop it dripping.

Martin


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have any contacts for Marrakech but if you are going to be near Agadir I can recommend Mustafa tel 06 65 72 71 03.
13 Rue di Cheikh maa el Anine
N 30 25.256
W 9 34.610
We broke down in our Merc based Rapido and he has a guy with a Merc Star computer so can diagnose problems.
Prices are VERY reasonable. He speaks excellent English and keeps you constantly updated with progress.
If you need Merc parts you may have to wait up to 3 weeks for delivery (we did!) - the main problem is getting parts through Customs as there is something like 100% duty to be paid.
However we spoke to several people in Morocco this year who had had repairs done at various places and all were praising the quality and value for money of Moroccan mechanics.
Because parts are so difficult and expensive to obtain, their natural inclination is to try and REPAIR things and not just replace parts until they have solved the problem.


----------

